
Ask HN: Are there any 8 bit computers still manufactured? - hoodoof
I&#x27;d like to buy a modern computer, i.e. one being manufactured in 2016, that uses an 8 bit Z80 CPU.<p>Is this possible?<p>I want to explicitly say I&#x27;m not looking for a hobby kit or to make my own. I&#x27;m interested to know if there is any sort of 8 bit computer still being made.<p>As I understand it the Z80 is still manufactured and used in a range of embedded systems - perhaps one of such systems can be bought and connected to with keyboard and screen?<p>If the answer is no, then what was the last Z80 computer actively manufactured?
======
davelnewton
You can still get Z80 boards from Zilog:

[http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/ez80-acclaim/158...](http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/ez80-acclaim/15884).

Zilog is where I'd start looking for boards and variants.

(These aren't my Z80s, these are modernized chips. I may actually grab one of
these myself even though I have a few running Z80 systems.)

If you're looking for something (I'd call) "more Z80-esque" I'd check these
guys:

[http://www.sunrise-ev.com/z80.htm](http://www.sunrise-ev.com/z80.htm)

It looks like it's still active, and I'll grab one of these.

In any case, the embedded space is where you'll want to look for modern
boards. You may pay a premium--supply and demand, and all that.

Unrelated, but it's way, way easier to "hook up a keyboard and screen" using
serial IO rather than building a display unit and/or USB.

------
homarp
Ti84 is closest. but not connectable to screen

~~~
hoodoof
Wow it's pretty amazing that this is a Z80 [https://education.ti.com/en-
GB/aus-nz/products/secondary-cal...](https://education.ti.com/en-GB/aus-
nz/products/secondary-calculators/ti-84-plus-ce/tabs/overview)

Yes the only missing thing is the ability to connect a screen.

------
rman666
Yes. I was recently at a Vintage Computer Festival and there were quite a few
including the ELF.

